# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Hoxha: Femrat shqiptare janë kurva

## Archon

Një nga hoxhallarët kosovarë më të njohur dhe më të klikuar në rrjetet sociale, Irfan Salihu, ka shkaktuar zemërim dhe debat pasi në një fjalim tijin, të publikuar në YouTube, flet për amoralitetin e femrave shqiptare.

Ai i quan femrat rruspie dhe kurva.

Sipas Express, Salihu është imam në xhaminë Suzi Zerrini në Prizren./*TEMA*

----------


## mia@

Se c'mendon ai pune per te, por kurrsesi nuk duhet te flasi ne publik me ate fjalor rrugesh. Injorantet drejtojne institucionet fetare!!!

----------


## Archon

Cfare mentaliteti anadollaku qe paska,e kane perdorur te tjeret thote per femren,sikur te jete nje send qe e perdori dhe e hodhi tej  :Mos:

----------


## inez

Rikthim ne mesjete, fjalori fiks "sic i ka hije nje fetari" dhe trajtim me percmim te gjinise se kundert. 
Keta tipa ne vend qe te jene burim frymezimi qe te sjellin sa me teper besimtare te rinj, bejne pikerisht te kunderten.

----------


## freeopen

Si shume e ke renduar me titullin Korca.

----------


## Archon

> Si shume e ke renduar me titullin Korca.


E kishte gazeta,nuk ja vura une

----------


## Akili-A



----------


## toni54

i ka rene si shkurt......hahah

----------


## Akili-A

kjo eshte e forte fare....

----------


## strange

Cka eshte dallimi i nje kurve qe sh********* me para dhe nje femne qe ka pas 10  e me shume frajera? 
Cka eshte dallimi i ni prostitute me disa femna shqiptare qe shkojn ne shkoll pa brek fare? 


Ju merrnu si gjithmon me poshtersimin e muslimaneve, e merrnu me hoxhallare... me mire eshte te merremi me ate se cfare thote ky hoxha.. tash qe na dhemb neve problem tjeter o ama qe eshte puna keshtu eshte... dhe po behet edhe ma keq...


Si nuk me kujtohet ajo shprehja... mizen ner kapuc... sdi si ishte...nejse.. shume veta po ndihen te ofenduar...

----------


## daniel00

Ky vehabist i lig i ben qe ata ndjekesit e vet islamik te rrahin deri ne vrasje edhe vajzen e vet per çeshtje te nderit. Gjithe kjo urrejtje kriminale ndaj femrave qe e ben ky bastard arab, dhe asnjehere nuk tha per kurvaret çfare denimi te jepet se mire femrat qe nuk e meritojne familjen . Po keta kurvare nder te cilet ben pjese edhe vete duke qene se beson ne poligami ? 

Po poligami kurvar profet Muhamed çfare morali pati ? Ndot per te gjithe perfaqsuesit e kesaj feje te lige dhe kriminale .

----------


## qeveriablu

Keta hoxhallare injorant prezentojne nje grusht habdallesh dhe llumin qe i shkojne prapa dhe ja ndegjojne ligjeratat.

Reagon ministrja kosovare e integrimit Vlora Citaku : Ministrja e Integrimit Vlora Çitaku është vënë në mbrojtje të barazisë gjinore, pas videos ku hoxha i Prizrenit flet me gjuhë fyese për gratë dhe vajzat në Kosovë.
Ajo ka shkruar në ... https://www.facebook.com/vlora.citaku.1..., duke i rikujtuar Irfan Salihu se gjuha e tij është denigruese dhe fyese. “Posa e pashë një video ku një i ashtuquajtur hoxhë përdorte fjalët më të ulëta për femrën!
E pyes, a ka nënë? A ka motër? A ka grua? A ka vajzë? Gjinia është konstrukt shoqëror, e njerëzit burra e gra janë njerëz! Vlerat, virtytet nuk janë gjinore, po njerëzore!”, ka shkruar ajo. Në një postim të dytë Çitaku ka shkruar: "Morali i hoxhe Irfanit!!! Turp! Skandal!"

----------


## Akili-A

> Keta hoxhallare injorant prezentojne nje grusht habdallesh dhe llumin qe i shkojne prapa dhe ja ndegjojne ligjeratat.
> 
> Reagon ministrja kosovare e integrimit Vlora Citaku : Ministrja e Integrimit Vlora Çitaku është vënë në mbrojtje të barazisë gjinore, pas videos ku hoxha i Prizrenit flet me gjuhë fyese për gratë dhe vajzat në Kosovë.
> Ajo ka shkruar në ... https://www.facebook.com/vlora.citaku.1..., duke i rikujtuar Irfan Salihu se gjuha e tij është denigruese dhe fyese. Posa e pashë një video ku një i ashtuquajtur hoxhë përdorte fjalët më të ulëta për femrën!
> E pyes, a ka nënë? A ka motër? A ka grua? A ka vajzë? Gjinia është konstrukt shoqëror, e njerëzit burra e gra janë njerëz! Vlerat, virtytet nuk janë gjinore, po njerëzore!, ka shkruar ajo. Në një postim të dytë Çitaku ka shkruar: "Morali i hoxhe Irfanit!!! Turp! Skandal!"


ceshte kjo spurdhjake....ka frike nga irfani.

irfani duhet cuar ne gjyq e te denohet per fyerje. por s`jeni shtet ju. 
nuk ndertohet shteti me llafe, e retorike kafeneje.

----------


## anita340

Vec mos mthoni se e keni degju ( ose me keq e keni pa) deri nfund kete videon.......

----------


## tutankamon

injoranca nuk ka brire !! e vjeter por e vlefshme !!

----------


## Gentian_gr

> Vec mos mthoni se e keni degju ( ose me keq e keni pa) deri nfund kete videon.......


Per keqardhje por ka e humor ne te Anita.
Degjoje degjoje :ngerdheshje: ,sepse ka mjekercjapa sa te duash qe e degjojne me vemendje :shkelje syri:

----------


## taku72

Ene hoxh efenia i ka bo lanet kamunistat

----------


## silentgirl

Pa koment  :Mos:

----------


## qeveriablu

> Per keqardhje por ka e humor ne te Anita.
> Degjoje degjoje,sepse ka mjekercjapa sa te duash qe e degjojne me vemendje


Ka,ka segmente humori ,si kjo : ... Ti s`te ka pengu qe tjetri e ka pas kodin para teje,e ke marr femren te dekodume,te celme ... 2.02 min... :ngerdheshje: 

Fundi i videos eshte briljant ,ne arabishte ,disi keshtu : Allahu ve teala,e ku lu ve estigfurllah,mili disi bea la gfa halla... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## qeveriablu

> ceshte kjo spurdhjake....ka frike nga irfani.
> 
> irfani duhet cuar ne gjyq e te denohet per fyerje. por s`jeni shtet ju. 
> nuk ndertohet shteti me llafe, e retorike kafeneje.


Askush nuk i frigohet askujt,e aq me pak te ketyre hoxhallareve...Shoqerija kosovare e ka hudh ne gjyq per fyerje imamin e Prishtines - Shefqet Krasniqin...edhe ky dhe te gjithe hoxhallaret qe perdorin fyerje kolektive duhet te pergjigjen per gjuhen e urrejtjes qe shperndajne.
Por,nuk e di sa ja vlen qe ti paditesh keta "budallenj te askujt ",sepse vetem behen te njohur !

----------

